# SR&RL No. 9 - an On2 Forney regauge project.



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally put a webpage together for my Forney regauge:

http://gold.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/On2-SRRL9/index.html

progress is underway!

Scot


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot,

Looks like a challenging and rewarding project.  I have been tempted to get a Forney to run on my HO basement layout to pull the low side gons loaded with shot glasses around my bar.  I've been able to hold off (because $ is tight!!), but some day I'd really like to have one of the Forneys with sound.   Then, my next will be that quirky 4-4-0, and lettered for the Mount Gretna RR.

Later,

Mark


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Good gosh Scot!! What an _intriguing_ project!! I am a devout Colorado 3' narrow gauge "junkie" but my second love is the Maine 2' narrow gauge railroads!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif It would be interesting to see what a G scaled engine modified to 2' would look like! I haven't checked whether 1:20.3, 1:22.5, or 1:24 would work best but it would be worth the effort! 
  Getting back on topic, your re-gauging of these On30 trains is absolutely fabulous! Please keep us informed as to how it's coming! By the way, how in H*LL do you get the gauge to re-size by moving your mouse over the picture??!!!! (Okay, _YES! I'm a "technotard"!! _Besides, it _IS_ rather impressive!!)/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks steve & Mark, glad you like it!

There are two main methods for modeling the Maine 2-footers in "Large Scale"

1. Modeling 2-foot gauge in 1/20.3 scale, using 32mm "O-scale" track.
This scale is also common in Live Steam, where it is generally 1/19 scale.

There is an article in the current issue of Maine 2-foot Quarterly magazine where a Bachmann outside frame 2-8-0 was converted into SR&RL #24,
on 32mm track in 1/20.3 scale..(it was given a new boiler)..looks great!

2. 7/8n2 scale, which is 1/13.7 scale, 2-footers on 45mm track.  


I dont remember how I found out about the "mouseover"..probably just googling for HTML tidbits..
but its a cool, and very easy technique!
(a lot easier than making an animted gif!)

All you need is the two seperate images, and two bits of HTML code to make the mouseover work,
the first bit of code goes up in the head (I took a screenshot of the code rather than the actual text, so the forum doesnt think its real code)
This is the code in the head:










And then the second bit of code is down where the actual image will be located, in the body:










the actual image filenames are in red..I dont need to use the entire path because
the images are in the same directory as the webpage..

If you want to play with the actual code, just copy it out of the "source" of my page..

Fun stuff!
I also used the mouseovers here:

http://gold.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/maps/

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: SR&RL No. 9 - an On2 Forney regauge project.*

After taking a break for the Summer..work has started up again! 
recent updates: 


http://gold.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/On2-SRRL9/page5.html  

Scot


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: SR&RL No. 9 - an On2 Forney regauge project.*

Great web log!! I wish I knew how to do that. The Forney is going to be a wonderful little loco and I love that you include all the history. Will look forward to more progress.


----------

